# Brown Malt At Home



## AndrewQLD (2/8/06)

I have been planning a "19th Century Whitbread Porter" which I will be entering in the Mash Paddle Competition. Finding some (1k) fresh Brown malt in Qld was a bit of a problem so I decided to have a go at Roasting some myself. I won't bore you all with the procedure which can be found here Roasting Malts. But I thought I might share the results of my roasting day.

Took about 2 hours to do and the smell was great. Surprisingly the brown malt does not look much darker than the base malt it was made from
The malt on the left is Ale Malt and the malt on the right is my Brown malt.




It's when the grains are cracked you can see the difference

and


It has a lovely biscuity flavour and aroma with a little bit of sweetness as well. You can definately smell and taste the advantages of roasting and crushing fresh, I am looking forward to brewing this week.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/8/06)

G'day Andrew. 

I'm betting it smells the goods. I did some home roasted Amber a few weeks back because I realised I'd run out of the commercial stuff at the last minute.

The smell of the finished malt reminded me of roasted peanuts/peanut butter. Was even nicer in the crush.  

If you don't mind me asking. What percentage of your Porter grainbill will the brown malt be? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Kai (2/8/06)

Nice, Andrew. I have just finished bottling my porter, no brown malt in mine but I did have the opportunity to smell another brewer's brown malt (oo err) the other day. Potent stuff.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> G'day Andrew.
> 
> I'm betting it smells the goods. I did some home roasted Amber a few weeks back because I realised I'd run out of the commercial stuff at the last minute.
> 
> ...



Hi Warren,
Yep your right the smell was great, kids came home from school and thought I had baked biscuits :blink: 
20% will be going into the brew with 75% ale malt and 2% chocolate and 2% Black malt.
Can't wait to crush this stuff.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/8/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yep your right the smell was great, kids came home from school and thought I had baked biscuits :blink:



The look on their faces would have been totally priceless when you presented them with a small plate of roasted grain each. :lol: 

Trust me the smell will be apparent (in a nice way) when you crush. :beer: 

Warren -


----------

